# Washer and Dryer on the same receptacle??



## pawirenut

I'm doing work in a house today and i walk through the laundry room and out of the corner of my eye i see the washer and dryer plugged into the same outlet.

The washer and dryer are new LG front loaders and the dryer uses a standard plug. How many amps do these new dryers draw?? I was tempted to pull the dryer out and look at the name plate but i was too busy with other work.

I'm used to washers and dryers being on seperate circuits and 30amp for the dryer.

And i looked for a gas line didnt see it but i didn't look that hard lol Is there a such thing as a dryer that uses a standard plug that is all electric?


----------



## HackWork

Was it a gas dryer?


----------



## rexowner

If it's a gas dryer, no problem.

Sounds like it is if it is plugged into the 120 laundry circuit.


----------



## Resi Sparky

I'd be hard pressed to imagine those draw enough current to overload a 20 amp circuit, especially if they are the fancy energy star variety.


----------



## pawirenut

Its gotta be gas i'll look tommorow closer just was wondering if there was some new technology for dryers that is so efficient that you can run it on a 15 or 20 amp circuit:laughing:


----------



## 220/221

Microwave dryer?


I don't think they exist but maybe they should.


----------



## macmikeman

Well,I was looking at a setup today for a washer and a gas dryer- one 20 amp circuit on a duplex gfi receptacle outlet. The washer nameplate was 12 amps and the dryer nameplate says 6.2 amps @ 120 volts. Now will the dryer actually pull 6.2 amps running? (I assume spin motor,light, and controls). Maybe, but that is not the point. The point is the two nameplates for 2 fixed in place appliances run more than 80% of the circuit ampacity.


----------



## pawirenut

macmikeman said:


> Well,I was looking at a setup today for a washer and a gas dryer- one 20 amp circuit on a duplex gfi receptacle outlet. The washer nameplate was 12 amps and the dryer nameplate says 6.2 amps @ 120 volts. Now will the dryer actually pull 6.2 amps running? (I assume spin motor,light, and controls). Maybe, but that is not the point. The point is the two nameplates for 2 fixed in place appliances run more than 80% of the circuit ampacity.


We know that but in the customers mind hey it works so who cares


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

macmikeman said:


> Well,I was looking at a setup today for a washer and a gas dryer- one 20 amp circuit on a duplex gfi receptacle outlet. The washer nameplate was 12 amps and the dryer nameplate says 6.2 amps @ 120 volts. Now will the dryer actually pull 6.2 amps running? (I assume spin motor,light, and controls). Maybe, but that is not the point. The point is the two nameplates for 2 fixed in place appliances run more than 80% of the circuit ampacity.


My buddy who is also an EC just failed a finish for this above reason a few months back. The inspector actually looked at the nameplates for two of those fancy Jetson's looking $tackables and just like mac said, more than 80% when tallied up. 

When in doubt, 12/3 to all new laundry receptacle circuits from now on.


----------



## dmxtothemax

Most dryers I have seen use at least 2000w.
the washer at least 1000w.
3000w at 120v 
thats 25a.
unless ita a 25a outlet,
then its overload.
But it probably works,
so the customer probably doesnt know better.
Some just dont want to know.
All you can do is tell them,
then its there problem.



pawirenut said:


> I'm doing work in a house today and i walk through the laundry room and out of the corner of my eye i see the washer and dryer plugged into the same outlet.
> 
> The washer and dryer are new LG front loaders and the dryer uses a standard plug. How many amps do these new dryers draw?? I was tempted to pull the dryer out and look at the name plate but i was too busy with other work.
> 
> I'm used to washers and dryers being on seperate circuits and 30amp for the dryer.
> 
> And i looked for a gas line didnt see it but i didn't look that hard lol Is there a such thing as a dryer that uses a standard plug that is all electric?


----------



## brichter

macmikeman said:


> Well,I was looking at a setup today for a washer and a gas dryer- one 20 amp circuit on a duplex gfi receptacle outlet. The washer nameplate was 12 amps and the dryer nameplate says 6.2 amps @ 120 volts. Now will the dryer actually pull 6.2 amps running? (I assume spin motor,light, and controls). Maybe, but that is not the point. The point is the two nameplates for 2 fixed in place appliances run more than 80% of the circuit ampacity.


IMO it could draw 100% for up to 2:59:59.


----------



## Split Bolt

I work in a lot of old houses around here. Many times I have noticed the washer and gas dryer plugged into the same receptacle. Then I notice two BX cables going down the basement wall to the washer plug. One home run and the other continues to the kitchen receptacles! I guess this was SOP back in the 1940s and 1950s!? Whenever I point that out to homeowners, they just shrug and tell me they've never had any problems with blown fuses or tripped breakers.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I wired a unit that was both a washer and a dryer. It fit under the kitchen cabinet- dryer and washer were both electric. Of course, the two could never be on at the same time and the w/d was very small. All I needed was one 120V 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Split Bolt said:


> I work in a lot of old houses around here. Many times I have noticed the washer and gas dryer plugged into the same receptacle. Then I notice two BX cables going down the basement wall to the washer plug. One home run and the other continues to the kitchen receptacles! I guess this was SOP back in the 1940s and 1950s!? Whenever I point that out to homeowners, they just shrug and tell me they've never had any problems with blown fuses or tripped breakers.


Did they also have FPE panels?


----------



## macmikeman

brichter said:


> IMO it could draw 100% for up to 2:59:59.


I agree with you on that, and was waiting to get called on it. I figured 480 was going to do it first...


----------



## John Valdes

Dude your avatar is too too nice. Very distracting though in a good way.


----------



## appledude

Vintage Sounds said:


> Did they also have FPE panels?


----------



## appledude

New to this, what does your post mean? That one appliance was drawing power directly from outside, not going through the circuit panel?


----------



## Kevin

appledude said:


> New to this, what does your post mean? That one appliance was drawing power directly from outside, not going through the circuit panel?


Dude this is over 10 years old...

Please fill out your profile. Here is instructions.  

Filling out your profile is required.


----------

